# What battery should I get?



## nicdicarlo (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm about to purchase a new deep cylce for the Crawdad. I am pretty sure that my old Stowaway is shot, but I'm going to try and use it for the depth finder after I get it load tested (I can't believe I bought that thing to begin with...I hate Bill Dance!). If its no good, I'm turning it in. For my main battery, I need a new one. I have a gift card for Sears, so I want to limit my list to die hards...they only offer 3 or 4. My question is, which one should I get? Here they are...

DieHard

Are bigger/more expensive always better? Also, what exactly are "reserve minutes?" Ultimately, I will be getting a second new battery, but to start the season, I'm going to give it a go with one. I'm leaning towards the most expensive one since I may only be using the one battery for a little while. What do you guys think? Here's the specs on my rig so you guys can get a better idea of what I need...

Boat: Coleman Crawdad with wood flooring
Bow TM: 27lb MK
Trans TM: 36lb MK (only used for motoring from spot to spot)
FF: Bottom of the line Eagle...not sure of the model

Any input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## redbug (Mar 9, 2008)

the 2 larger ones will be fine I run 3 27 group batteries in my Triton 
you will get almost 2 hours of run time with your motor on high with the 27 group and 10 ins longer with the 29 group. the 29 group will also weigh 5 lbs more 
that battery should last you for 3 seasons as long as you charge it as soon as you get off the water. 
if all you are planning on running with the stowaway is your depth finder I would just pick up a tractor battery cheap and lite save the weight


Wayne


----------



## nicdicarlo (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Wayne. Are tractor batteries deep cycle? i.e. can I charge them the same way I would a deep cycle?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2008)

Nic - most tractor batteries are not deep cycle. Redbug is suggesting this becuase a FF has a very low draw and the battery is small, so lees weight. You should only have to charge the FF battery once or twice a season so long as you remember to unplug it when you are not using it.


----------



## redbug (Mar 9, 2008)

esquired said:


> Nic - most tractor batteries are not deep cycle. Redbug is suggesting this becuase a FF has a very low draw and the battery is small, so lees weight. You should only have to charge the FF battery once or twice a season so long as you remember to unplug it when you are not using it.


Dead on target.
When i had me crawdad I used a tractor battery I charged it twice I even cut a section of foam under the front deck to hold ot and ran to leads out that i used to charge and run my depth finder


----------



## nicdicarlo (Mar 9, 2008)

Gotcha. Thanks guys. So I can charge a tractor battery, just not repeatedly I guess.


----------

